# Bagged a bird



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Went out hunting with my father this weekend. Saturday resulted in deer spooking the flock and never being able to call them back. Yesterday started off the same way. Deer running everywhere. We heard a bird flying from treetop to treetop and gave it half an hour to come down. After it never came down we started walking towards the direction we heard it flying. Dad was in the lead and it took off out of the tree when he walked under it. Was a trapshoot straight up. One shot and it dropped like a sack of taters. 8.4 lb hen. Not huge, but it'll make good table fare.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

great job have yet to get out planning on it soon 
good shootin to ya


----------

